# Connecting my Dell laptop to wireless internet using the siemens gigaset SE567 modem



## Cajun2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Please help!!! 
I have had a desk top computer hooked up using the siemens gigaset SE567 modem in my apartment for 9 months now and then I just went and bought a Dell inspiron 1525 laptop and want to connect it to the wireless internet, aswell as keeping my desk top computer hook up too. although I have no idea how to do this! :sigh: Any help would be very apprieciated! Right now the only way I can get internet on my laptop is by hooking it directly to the modem. I went through the Telus install wizard disc and that didn't seem to help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by downloading the User's Manual, the full one is the bottom link on this page.


----------

